# English Cricket Test and ODI Grounds



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

I couldn't find a thread on this so i thought i would start one to talk about all England grounds and any proposed/rumour expansion and just a general talk about the future of all english grounds in general.

Test Venues (in order of first international)

The Oval(London)- Capacity 23,500



















Old Trafford(Manchester)- Capacity 15,000 upgrading to 25,000 by 2013










Lord's (London)- Capacity 28,000 




























Trent Bridge(Nottingham)- Capacity 17,500



















Headingley(Leeds)- Capacity 17,500



















Edgbaston(Birmingham)-Capacity 25,000(after current developments)




























Riverside Ground(Durham)- Capacity 19,000 (international only)










Sophia Garden's(Cardiff) - Capacity 15,643










The Rose Bowl(Southampton)- Capacity 25,000




























The County Ground(Bristol)- Capacity 16,000 (Internationals only)


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

Latest news on Lancashire's Old Trafford cricket ground, is that two of the new stands recently built, will have to be partly demolished and rebuilt. 

Here is the article:http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/mar/19/lancashire-cricket


----------

